# Undescended testicles (both) until age 6



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Can anyone offer any comfort? My Husband has recently remembered that he had an operation on his testicles when he waS 6. Both testicles had been undescended. Reading the net has really scared me and lead me to believe a) that his mother/gp were negligent in not noticing earlier and b) that this May mean he is sterile as the op should have been done before age 2. I am very shocked and confused. Is there any chance his sperm will be ok? He has done a sperm test but the results don't come back for a week. Can someone lt me know if they know anyone who this has happened to and they have not be  negatively affected? Thanks in advance


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,
My husband had bilateral undescended testicles until age 10, so considerably later. I was VERY worried after reading the internet but actually, while he's a bit on the low side for number and morphology, and motility is poor, he still had 25 million (per ml I think) in his last sample, and IIRC 6% normal morphology, which is pretty good considering. Bearing in mind too my DH has other conditions that most likely affect his sperm, such as not absorbing fat soluble vitamins properly (A, D, E, K), and having diabetes, pancreatitis, poor kidney function and issues with his liver. So without these he might have had a much better result. The consultant thought we'd get pregnant naturally if we wanted, but as DH has a genetic condition we're having PGD. Hope that helps to reassure you a little, you won't know how it has affected your DH until you get the results but don't assume it'll be the worst news. Best of luck x


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi

A work colleague of mine has just had a succesful IUI. Her DH testicles are still undescended so they had to do a sperm retrieval procedure so hopefully if you DH does not have any other health issues all should be ok.

Good luck

X


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. He got the results 11 million sperm and motility 25%. Not sure what this means for us. We are supposed to be getting married in 2 weeks. Really angry with his mum for not noticing. I don't want to get married. Very upset right now


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi, I've just stumbled across this thread. My DH also had both testicles undescended and like yours, nobody noticed or bothered to do anything about it until he was nearly 7 by which time it was too late. Unfortunately in our case, he has no sperm at all and we have had to go down the donor sperm route. So I'd say for you, 11 million sperm is a good result. There is plenty of hope with a count like that.


I know what you mean about the anger, I was and still am furious with DH's parents for leaving it so late. But at the end of the day, there is nothing we can do now to change anything and even if we could, we wouldn't have our gorgeous little boy who now lights up our lives.


Wishing you all the best, I'm sure before long you will have your own little bundle of joy to cuddle


----------



## Iwantababynow (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi lovely & Carrie

My husband had the same thing, and had an op to sort it out when he was an adult hence why we have to go through icsi to conceive. 

I was / am furious at my in laws for not noticing when he was a baby! Even more upset as a consultant said if we were to have a boy he probably would have infertility issues also .

What makes it worse is my mother in law works in the maternity unit of a hospital as a nurse!  

I got really upset one time in front of her (faced with the prospect of never having babies) and she said how was I supposed to know! It's not my fault people get dealt all types of cards during life maybe this is what was dealt for u! Her words of encouragement filled me then & now with rage!

On a positive note I got a BFP! So don't lose hope!

X


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Our son would have fertility issues too?  Are you sure? Might they just have more chance of having undescended testicles at birth?  You can bet you ass id get that sorted at 6 months old


----------



## Iwantababynow (Mar 31, 2012)

I think that's what he meant he would most likely have undescended testicles.

I know how you feel when I found out I was sooooo upset but then i realised ivf gives you hope ( my husband had wayyyy less sperm them yours and it worked for us) and above anything else if there was something in me which out of no control of mine reduced my risk of conceiving how would I feel if my husband said he didn't want to marry me? 

Don't worry I'm sure everything will work out as he still has a healthy number of sperm, don't lose hope and concentrate on your wedding, remember why you fell in love with him and enjoy this special time.

X


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I blamed my MIL and his docs too, but actually, I know if she had any reason to think it had happened she'd have gone and got something done about it. She was ignorant, not negligent, plus would it be that easy to notice if you don't have experience/knowledge of it, particularly in a baby? I didn't even know about the condition until my husband told me about it. Did they tell mums to check it decades ago? They maybe tell them to nowadays but doesn't mean they were when our DH's/DP's were born. As for the doctors, well, they should have checked but sadly it's probably not high on the list of priorities and it wouldn't surprise me if they don't check unless there is reason to. Yes I think it can be a hereditary thing, but at least you'll know to get it checked if you have a son. When it's done in the first year or two there's a very good chance of decent fertility.

11 million is low and the motility isn't great but arguably it's not that bad considering the previously undescended testicles, some men have azoospermia as a result. Plus there are things you can do to improve sperm - supplements for one. There have been ladies on here who have gotten pregnant by partners with fewer/poorer sperm than that naturally. It is a shock to know you or your DP/H are subfertile, but there is most definitely hope you'll have his babies, even if it's through ICSI.  Good luck  xx


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Yes there is a genetic element; my DH's younger brother also had undescended testicles but I think his were corrected at an earlier age (he is not in a position to think about starting a family yet so don't know if his fertility is affected). We have bypassed this issue by using donor sperm. Your son MAY have a higher chance of the same condition but as the mother of a little boy myself, I can promise you it was checked very carefully at birth, 6 weeks and 1 year. So I'm sure these days it would be picked up and acted on a lot sooner. 


Most PCTs would fund at least one cycle of IVF so if you need it (which is only an if at this stage) the money might not be an issue. 


I can totally understand your anger and believe me I share it. My in-laws also ignored DH's (very obvious) squint until he was 6 or 7, by which time his eyesight was permanently damaged and is the reason he needs glasses now and is as blind as a bat without them! 


But please don't let this spoil your wedding day. You only get this special day once and you deserve to enjoy it fully. Just concentrate on that and deal with the fertility issues later. Your DH's sperm count is good (let's face it, it's 11 million more than we have!) and especially as you are young, the chances are very much in your favour for a happy outcome


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Just read your news, sorry to hear of this.  My DH had lower sperm and motility that yours and he has no issue with testes, please don't give up hope, IVF/ICSI (we had ICSI) can work for you two


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

I realise now I was being overly harsh towards my mil to be. It was the 80s. They didn't have the internet. It's just such a horrible shock before the wedding. It's just something I'm going to deal with with my fiancé and we are going to force ourselves to enjoy the big day and get over it. There's no blame here. It was just a horrible shock. I have actually really upset my fiancé tonight and I regret my initial response wasn't gentler to him. I just wish this wasn't happening. Any of it.


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Be kind to yourself Lovelypup, it is a horrible thing to discover you may have fertility problems and we have all said things in the heat of the moment which we regret. Stay strong, have a lovely wedding day and you will get through this together


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah don't feel bad Lovelypup, it's such a shock and you're still coming to terms with the news. It's natural to be angry and want to blame someone for it, but your feelings will calm with time and you'll begin to work out how you want to deal with it and move forward. You've only just received the news, of course you're going to be very upset. I was exactly the same in regards to my MIL and worrying if we'll ever be able to have children, it's only with time I've developed a different perspective. Look after yourself, and try to focus on your wedding in the meantime  xx


----------



## MrsA (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there

My DH had one undescended testicle as a child which was operated on at age 7 or so. It was actually operated on earlier but they messed it up so it was properly done at 7.

His SA was much worse - only 16,000 count and ZERO motility. We were obviously devastated. However his SA is now 2.8 million count (still not massive by any means) with 54% motility. And we still managed  a natural BFP! Sadly we miscarried at 6 weeks but I am trying to be positive and remind myself that we got there once (even with a count that low) so we can get there again!

Xxx


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

That's amazing MrsA!  Well done!  Sure you'll be pregnant again really soon.  How did you manage to increase it so much?  Really gives me hope. 

I m trying not to be negative but still in shock really.  I just don't understand how bad our results are.  I know they are bad but I haven't spoken to a doc yet.  We got the results over the phone and the person who was reading them also seemed a little confused.  What do you think our chances are of conceiving naturally? Results were 11 million sperms and 25% motility.  That's all I know. If we have a chance is it likely to take years and years?  So frustrating as Im thirty and my mum had early menopause and begged and begged my fiance to try for SOOO long and he said no.  It feels like Ive wasted so much time already..

If the doc says we need IVF how long does it take to get treatment?  I don't want to lose any time.


----------



## MrsA (Apr 8, 2013)

I honestly can't tell you about how long it will take for IVF to start as I have been waiting since November 2012 for an initial appointment and have now had the appointment letter just come through for the end of October this year so waited almost a year for them to even meet with us. I think depending on where you live t can take 18 months to 2 years to get IVF. But I'm sure someone on here is more knowledgeable than me on that at the moment.

My DH has been taking one zinc tablet a day, drinking Chinese herbal tea twice a day and has acupuncture once a week. He had been doing all that for 5-6 months. I fully believe that this is what has increased his SA results while we have waited for our appointment. The Chinese doctor at the clinic we visit believes that motility is more important than count. After all you could have 20million sperm but if none of them are moving then they aren't much use! I think he has a point.

No-one can promise that you will be able to conceive naturally but I don't think you should discount it entirely. Just look at me! My DH results were much worse than yours and I still got pregnant naturally! It took me 2 years of trying before if got my BFP.

HTH!

Claire x > oh and ps - my DH stopped drinking alcohol too!


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Not everywhere has a long waiting list, at the clinic where I conceived DS there was no waiting list. The only hold up was getting donor sperm. You may be lucky and get referred to somewhere like that. Best of luck


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Lovelypup, 

Just wanted to say hi and wish you luck in your journey. I really hope that one day you will be on here writing a similar message of hope to someone else just starting out. My DH also had bilateral undescended testicles that were operated on at around the age of 6. I totally empathise with your feelings of shock and also anger at your in laws. There are so many men in a similar situation, unfortunately it just was not realised that it needed to be sorted so much younger. 

After having icsi we now have a beautiful, healthy 7 month old boy. Boys are checked to see if their testicles are down at birth now and I am happy to say that DS s were. Obviously we cannot rule our future fertility problems for himself or any future partner but that would be the same whether he had been conceived whether we had icsi or not.

Hang on in there, look after yourself, and even if you don't really believe it can happen, it can, never give up hope

Flowersinthewindow xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

My husband has undesended testicles until 8 I think, he had to have the op to have them sutured in place. This isn't the reason for our infertility - I have blocked tubes.  hubby's SAs have always been fine, bang in the normal range.his first SA was low/just in the normal range so I put him on wellman vits, Brazil nuts and equazen IQ. Get your hubby on a supplement regime ASAP, it made a noticeable difference to my hubby.  

I understand ur initial reaction of anger but as your journey continues you will become stronger and stronger. Our marriage has never been as strong as it is. 


Edit:
Just seen u r in Edinburgh.  I'm Edinburgh too.... With your partners results you should be referred straight for treatment. Once on the list the wait is twelve months. They will tell u longer but it really is only twelve months. Have u had ur initial appt at the infertility clinic at the ERI yet?  Pm me if u want to discuss edinburgh specifics further.


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.  I appreciate your help.  Sarah thanks for offering advice about Edinburgh, I will take you up on that but not yet.  At the moment I am to fed up to to anything and have to try and organise a wedding in two weeks so just going to block it all out as much as I can and try not to worry. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes it seems they didn't used to know much about it back then. How horrible for the couples who still don't know there's a problem. At least we know and can begin to deal with it and do what we can. Good luck and try not to be angry,I know now it doesn't help but I understand what you are dealing with xxxxxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Lovelypup

Your situation sounds very similar to me and my DH.  He also had undescended testicles and had an operation around aged 7, he can't remember and my MIL is very vague regarding timings.  He's 34 so it was a while ago and to be honest he struggles to remember what he had for lunch on a good day!

Having ttc for over a year I happened to mention to a nurse on an appointment for a flu jab that we'd had no luck (she'd asked if there was a chance I could be pregnant before the jab).  She made me an appointment to see the doctor and initially they investigated me - bloods etc, it took a further 6 months before they started to investigate DH which is when we were it with the first sperm test results - no sperm .  He'd recently been on painkillers for an injury so we were told to wait 8 weeks and then repeat, this result showed a very low number of sperm and due to low number they didn't even investigate mobility etc.  We had to wait another 6 months and repeat the test which showed the same results.  We were then referred to the hospital, this was about 2 and a half years after actively ttc.  It was only at the hospital that the undescended testicles operation was mentioned and decided to be the cause of our infertility.

Anyway a year later and we've just been through ICSI, we had some sperm frozen and he was on standby for a procedure to remove sperm from the testicle but they managed to find 11 little swimmers for my eggs, we had 1 embryo go to day 5 and I discovered  yesterday I'm pregnant.

Still a bit in shock but in a good way ~ Wishing you lots of luck for your wedding and of course for your treatment.  Feel free to message me if you have any questions or just want a good moan, hope I can help xxxxxxx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, A friend of mine just had a testicle removed due to it being undetected as a youngster and he is 50!!He was never in a position to have children so will never know how his fertility was affected.
On another note, on our initial investigations I was clear and DH had a good sperm count but mobility anf function were terrible a lot had no tails!! this was caused by a viral infection sometime previously in his life, we were referred to a fertility clinic where after 2 miscarriages further tests were carried out to find I also had a problem, had medication to help and pregnant first time, looking back we had been pregnant a few times naturally but my condition caused such early miscarraiges they were never detected.

Good luck and enjoy your wedding day xx


----------



## TrionaT (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Dory ,
Just reading your message now. Congratulations on your BFP. Sounds like a similar situation to me and my DH. He had undesended testicles until age 8. Had zero sperm count and had the TESE operation in Czech Republic in October , they found some sperm and froze 2 vials ,not sure how many sperm... that is all we know. I'm due to travel to Czech Republic to have IVF in Jan. Just hoping the sperm they found survive the thawing process and ICSI will work, we were told it has low motility. can I ask did any of your DH sperm die during the thawing process or do you know, was the motility okay ? I'm very anxious could be a waste of time going to Czech for 3 weeks but have to obviously try as its our only chance. I can't get my head around donor Sperm either no matter how hard I've thought about it, just not for me so anxious time to see if it works or not


----------



## TrionaT (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Lovelypup, 
I hope your Wedding went well. I know how you feel , went through all these emotions recently. Married a year but TTC 6 mnths, eventually had DH tested and myself and only then discovered no sperm count at all . luckily we had not wasted years trying I guess. He had to undergo an operation for SSR and they did find some sperm but has low motility and they don't know how many they found. 11million is not that bad , there is definitely hope for you ( unfortunately you might have to go through IVF alright ) but with ICSI there is a great chance as long as you have some sperm there is hope, best of luck with everything!


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Triona

Thank you - still not sure I actually believe I'm finally pregnant and I'm now 9 weeks and having to wear a 32G maternity bra! We didn't use the frozen sperm in the end as hubby's fresh sample on the day contained enough for my eggs but the consultant had said she go for fresh first then the frozen and finally SSR if those didn't produce any.  Is it an option for your DH to have another SSR on your egg collection day if the frozen sample isn't suitable?  

Sending lots of luck to you and your DH for January xxx


----------



## Meerkat25 (Sep 2, 2013)

Dealing with disappointment while remaining positive
« Reply #3 on: Today at 22:51 »
QuoteModifyRemove
Hi I'm looking for a bit of advice just got told my chances of conceiving naturally  are slim and even Ivf are slim as husband has undescended tested and husband recently had surgery a few year ago for this. 3  sperm samples done within space of 3 months come back no sperm in sample.  We have been told they can try retrieve sperm in wondering if anyone is going through same thing? How can you stay positive throughout all this?


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi sorry to hear you're in the same undescended testicled nightmare as we are! It seems to be quite common. Actually my dh was discussing it with a friend of his yesterday who told him he'd had one undescended testicle until he was 4 and had worried that he might not be fertile but he now has a 1 year old son conceived naturally. After the initial shock and disappointment I have come to terms with the situation and have begun to think positive instead of feeling sorry for myself.  Thoughts which have helped me cope:-
1. At least you know what the problem is and can seek effective medical help. Better than ttc fruitlessly for 10 more years "in the hope" which many people do.
2. As well as getting yourself along to a fertility clinic you can also help yourself. You have probably read up by now on supplements and acupuncture for example as proven ways of stimulating perm production. Worth a try.
3. At least we are living in 2013 where medical advances mean that ICSI can work. Also there is a possibility you can get it for free on the Nhs (not sure where you live, this one might not apply). Treatment is a luxury some people can't afford unfortunately.
4. You are probably fertile which is 50% of the battle. If no sperm is retrieved you could consider using donor sperm.
It's hard when you crave a baby so badly and I felt so depressed for about a month thinking "is god punishing me. All I ever wanted was to have a family etc etc" but it does get easier and you have to look forward to how you are going to get your baby! It may not be an easy process but will be worth it in the end. 
Try not to be scared.
If you don't mind me asking, how come the undescended testicles weren't noticed sooner? I was annoyed the doc hadn't spotted my dh's until he was 6! Did they come down then go back up?


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

If you haven't already try looking on this site under "male factors in infertility" as there is a section about non obstructive azoospermia and a lot of the girls will have been through the sperm retrieval process on there so will be able to advise on that.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Meerkat

SSR is also included on NHS ICSI cycles if you meet the criteria.  Wishing you lot of luck and a big hug - it's heart breaking when the results come back as zero!

Dory xxx


----------



## Meerkat25 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi there , the doctor had never noticed, basically we have been told once I get down to proper weight the will try Ivf  Although chAnces are slim once I get over  the mission of loosing weight. No problems with me  I was informed after all test carried out it is this no sperm problem. Were both gutted and want this so badly. We wee wondering if the wellman vita optics are any good. We tried fertilaid which have made no difference. We know it's gonna be a long process and  that it will take time. We just wonder I should we still try to conceive naturally at present? Thanks for advice xx


----------



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Barbster,

Hope you dont mind me asking but i saw one of your threads that you said you friend had successful iui with sergical sperm recovery? Just wondering how they managed to remove enough sperm this way to use for iui? Only ask because i'm wondering how much sperm is needed for iui x


----------



## TrionaT (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Meerkat25, sorry to hear your in same boat and dealing with the disapointment of finding out you were TTC with no sperm . You were asking if you should still try to conceive naturally at present? you may as well you have nothing to lose.. hopefully you can start with the IVF soon, could you get on a waiting list even if you haven't lost the weight yet ? Lovely pup gave some good advice, I think after the initial shock focusing on the positives is key ,  like the fact that there is so much they can do nowadays between SSR and the fact that you now know what the problem is you can do something about it, there is still a chance, rather than never knowing and TTC for years with BFNs every month. Wishing you best of luck with everything , stay positivexx


----------



## TrionaT (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Dory10, 
Hope your pregnancy is going well! I don't think its an option for DH to go for another SSR if these ones don't survive the thawing process. The procedure is just a bit too invasive.. i'm regretting I didn't have EC done on same day but the chances of finding sperm were only 50% so thought might be a waste of time. I don't think I'd got my head around it all fully , I was shocked when they said they found any sperm at all after the SSR, I had convinced myself that with his undescended testicles it was a waste of time, fingers crossed that the sperm survive the thaw now


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for you Triona and of course your DH's little swimmers  - it's not long now!

I'm fine thank you - tiredness like I've never felt before and constantly feeling a bit sick but I don't care, we've now been discharged from our clinic and have our first NHS scan next week.

Sending you lots of luck let me know how you get on

Dory   xxx


----------

